# Show me your Saint Laurent YSL sunset bag!



## lnik

I’m considering buying a ysl sunset bag but not fully sure if it’s one of those bags that you can dress up or down, help! Please show me what style you have and how you wear it


----------



## Miss World

lnik said:


> I’m considering buying a ysl sunset bag but not fully sure if it’s one of those bags that you can dress up or down, help! Please show me what style you have and how you wear it


Which size and colour are you considering in the YSL Sunset Bag?


----------



## Miss World

lnik said:


> I’m considering buying a ysl sunset bag but not fully sure if it’s one of those bags that you can dress up or down, help! Please show me what style you have and how you wear it


I’ve found some photos that might help.


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of celebrities wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Sunset Bag in various sizes.


----------



## Miss World

YSL Sunset Bag


----------



## Miss World

Photos of the Saint Laurent YSL Sunset top handle Wallet on Chain.


----------



## NM1love

Is the one with he top handle still available? I don't see it on the website anymore :O


----------



## Miss World

NM1love said:


> Is the one with he top handle still available? I don't see it on the website anymore :O


The Sunset Wallet on Chain (WOC) is the only style with the top handle that’s available. It should be on the website.


----------



## TaHi

Hello, this is my mini SUNSET CHAIN WALLET IN CROCODILE EMBOSSED SHINY LEATHER the color ist fog. I really love this bag. Becaus it is the mini one it is very small. But big enough for the most important things like my phone, creditcard, license, keys, lipstick....i love the shiny leather and the hardware.


----------



## Miss World

TaHi said:


> View attachment 4505745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, this is my mini SUNSET CHAIN WALLET IN CROCODILE EMBOSSED SHINY LEATHER the color ist fog. I really love this bag. Becaus it is the mini one it is very small. But big enough for the most important things like my phone, creditcard, license, keys, lipstick....i love the shiny leather and the hardware.


It’s so so beautiful and I love the look of the Sunset in this size and in croc print. Congratulations


----------



## TaHi

Miss World said:


> It’s so so beautiful and I love the look of the Sunset in this size and in croc print. Congratulations


Thank you so much


----------



## wyu1229

TaHi said:


> View attachment 4505745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, this is my mini SUNSET CHAIN WALLET IN CROCODILE EMBOSSED SHINY LEATHER the color ist fog. I really love this bag. Becaus it is the mini one it is very small. But big enough for the most important things like my phone, creditcard, license, keys, lipstick....i love the shiny leather and the hardware.


it's beautiful.


----------



## TaHi

wyu1229 said:


> it's beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## tarheelap

I have the medium beige Sunset bag, and I would not buy it again. The divider in the middle limits capacity and frustrates me so much! I can't put my large sunglass cases in the bag because of it. If capacity is not a concern, the bag is lovely and IMO can be dressed up or down. I originally saw it on an instagrammer, Katiesbliss, who carries it frequently.


----------



## Miss World

The YSL Sunset Mini Bag in Velvet.


----------



## Miss World

Some bright coloured Saint Laurent YSL Sunset bags.


----------



## Miss World

The YSL Sunset Bag in Black with Silver hardware.


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent YSL Sunset Medium in Black with antique gold hardware.


----------



## foxgal

NM1love said:


> Is the one with he top handle still available? I don't see it on the website anymore :O



It’s not under the handbags section, but the mini bags section.


----------



## Miss World

The YSL Sunset bag in light colours including white, beige and powder pink.


----------



## Miss World

Red Crocodile Embossed YSL Sunset bag.


----------



## Miss World

Burgundy red smooth leather YSL Sunset bag


----------



## Miss World

YSL Sunset in Black


----------



## Miss World

The Saint Laurent YSL Sunset bag with Black Hardware. Love it! So edgy and cool!


----------



## foxgal

I just saw a woman carrying the medium in smog with ghw, and was blown away. It was so gorgeous


----------



## Miss World

foxgal said:


> I just saw a woman carrying the medium in smog with ghw, and was blown away. It was so gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 4524142


Dark Smog is literally my favourite my favourite YSL colour and it goes so well with the aged gold hardware.


----------



## Miss World

YSL Sunset in Shiny Croc Embossed leather.


----------



## gabygurl510

Sunset chain wallet in smooth black leather


----------



## milehighmary

I have the bag in black and silver moc croc, and I wear it when I have sporty or trendy looks. Its also extemely durable in the moc croc. Check out my insta for more looks @milehighmary


----------



## Miss World

More photos of the Saint Laurent YSL Sunset Top Handle Wallet on Chain bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

This is truly one of the most versatile cross bodies I've ever seen. What a beauty.


----------



## silviahu211596

Hi sorry new to Purse Forum so having difficulty navigating. I this is the main post for YSL sunset bags. Are you able to tell me which is the proper serial tag location for the medium sunset bag please? I’m buying on online and don’t want to be scammed. One is a tag on the inside of the bag and the other seems to be imprinted on the leather on the inside of the pocket. I live in nz and we do not have a ysl store so it’s hard for me to know see the bag in person. Which is the authentic one? Thanks


----------



## silviahu211596

Miss World said:


> YSL Sunset Bag


Hi sorry new to Purse Forum so having difficulty navigating. I this is the main post for YSL sunset bags. Are you able to tell me which is the proper serial tag location for the medium sunset bag please? I’m buying on online and don’t want to be scammed. One is a tag on the inside of the bag and the other seems to be imprinted on the leather on the inside of the pocket. I live in nz and we do not have a ysl store so it’s hard for me to know see the bag in person. Which is the authentic one? Thank


----------



## cplfxx

TaHi said:


> View attachment 4505745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, this is my mini SUNSET CHAIN WALLET IN CROCODILE EMBOSSED SHINY LEATHER the color ist fog. I really love this bag. Becaus it is the mini one it is very small. But big enough for the most important things like my phone, creditcard, license, keys, lipstick....i love the shiny leather and the hardware.




I’m thinking of purchasing this exact bag, do you have any other photos of it from different angles/especially with different lighting? Saint Laurent website shows about 4 variations of Fog across a few different styles of bags. I’m struggling to gather if it’s a taupe grey or true grey. Hope you can help!


----------



## Miss World

silviahu211596 said:


> Hi sorry new to Purse Forum so having difficulty navigating. I this is the main post for YSL sunset bags. Are you able to tell me which is the proper serial tag location for the medium sunset bag please? I’m buying on online and don’t want to be scammed. One is a tag on the inside of the bag and the other seems to be imprinted on the leather on the inside of the pocket. I live in nz and we do not have a ysl store so it’s hard for me to know see the bag in person. Which is the authentic one? Thank


Hi, I don’t own the bag so I can’t tell you where the serial number should be. Which website are you planning to purchase the bag from?


----------



## Miss World

Model Kaia Gerber with her Saint Laurent YSL Sunset Top Handle Wallet on Chain Bag. Her bag seems to be the shiny croc embossed leather.


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent YSL Sunset Top Handle Wallet on Chain in black with gold hardware.


----------



## TaHi

cplfxx said:


> I’m thinking of purchasing this exact bag, do you have any other photos of it from different angles/especially with different lighting? Saint Laurent website shows about 4 variations of Fog across a few different styles of bags. I’m struggling to gather if it’s a taupe grey or true grey. Hope you can help!


Hello, i hope the pictures give some help in your decision. I love the colour ....i think its more a taupe grey..


----------



## Miss World

TaHi said:


> Hello, i hope the pictures give some help in your decision. I love the colour ....i think its more a taupe grey..


It looks like true grey to me and then taupe grey in the bright light. Very nice transitioning colour.


----------



## Miss World

Even Perminova wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Sunset Top Handle Wallet on Chain. The colour is Blanc Vintage White with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## Noviia

Miss World said:


> More photos of the Saint Laurent YSL Sunset Top Handle Wallet on Chain bag.


Whats the name of the girl?


----------



## micahanne

Hi ladies.. do you have any experience with the Large sunset? I ordered the medium before and ended up returning coz it was too small for what i normally use. I'm debating to get one from this FW sale. Thank you


----------



## cplfxx

TaHi said:


> Hello, i hope the pictures give some help in your decision. I love the colour ....i think its more a taupe grey..


I’ve bought the bag & I love it, thank you for your photos x


----------



## nikki626

New sunset!!!


----------



## milehighmary

The grey is hands down the best colour for that bag! I got the black, but im kicking myself that I didnt go with the grey


----------



## milehighmary

Also how amazing would it be if they made that top handle for the medium sunsets and made it detachable!


----------



## Sonya94

Miss World said:


> Photos of the Saint Laurent YSL Sunset top handle Wallet on Chain.


Thank you for collating these images! The version with the top handle is really hard to find pictures of!


----------



## Lhpatel

The new edition to my collection, the velvet sunset!


----------



## SunnyBx

Think this might be my next YSL (since I can't find the small LouLou Shopper ANYWHERE)! This bag is so cute ...you can dress it up or down! LOVE IT!


----------



## Rani

Something about the Sunset, I just love it. Especially the top handle chain wallet bag. May buy one later in the year.


----------



## Sonya94

Rani said:


> Something about the Sunset, I just love it. Especially the top handle chain wallet bag. May buy one later in the year.


Me too, I'm loving the handle. Looks very cute!


----------



## Sonya94

Taken from farfetch.com


----------



## Sonya94

Sunset small on chain, with top handle


----------



## Sonya94

From @babyellestyle & @kittenvirgo
Sunset wallet on chain with top handle - smooth with gold hardware & croc with silver hardware


----------



## anonnet

Is the medium one heavy? Also is it easily scratching?


----------



## Miss World

anonnet said:


> Is the medium one heavy? Also is it easily scratching?


Some people have said that the medium can get heavy depending on what you put in it. The bags don’t scratch easily though.


----------



## Miss World

Mod shots of the black with silver hardware Saint Laurent Sunset Medium bag.


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of the medium sunset bag


----------



## lavieenchanel

Hi, 

I've been eyeing the sunset in white croc with silver hardware for soo long. I originally wanted the small sunset but had no idea they had 4 different sizes and now am torn between the WOC, small, and medium size.

Does anyone know if they have this colour combo in this size? https://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product...ile-embossed-shiny-leather_cod45324818vn.html

I like this size because its small but also gives me the option to double up the chain and wear it on my shoulder like the medium size. 

I feel like there are pros and cons for each size so if someone could help me with any feedback please I would really appreciate it! 

Thank you


----------



## angel4Love

Here’s my beauty


----------



## Miss World

angel4Love said:


> Here’s my beauty


I love your new beauty! The croc embossed leather looks so perfect, classic with a little edge. Love it! Congratulations


----------



## Miss World

Crocodile Embossed YSL Sunset bag in color Red Velvet Croc


----------



## froggie1018

Does anyone have the Small Black Reptile Sunset?  Can you please post up the picture?  I'm thinking about getting it but i havent seen it in person before and my local YSL store is still closed.


----------



## julia.pa

A member asked about specific details on the smooth black Sunset bag and so I thought I would share my photos here too just for future reference!

Here are up close photos of the smooth leather bag, as you can see it has a slight texture to it which I find keeps it from scratching while from afar it looks like regular, beautiful smooth leather!

Also regarding the hardware I find even though it‘s „shiny“ silver, it‘s not too flashy. The chain isn‘t too thick at all so I find the shiny silver is not too much!


----------



## gigapeni

Thanks everyone for posting so many photos! it really is a big help for those deciding if we want to bite the bullet or not 
Everyone that has the sunset in the medium or small, I've seen so many reviews saying that the bag is very heavy that that the corners get scuffed very easily; what are your guys' takes on this?


----------



## Miss World

Small size YSL Sunset bag in patent leather and gold hardware.


----------



## Miss World

The medium Sunset bag in croc embossed leather.


----------



## Miss World

The black on black Sunset bag


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent Sunset bag with silver hardware


----------



## Miss World

Silver hardware YSL Sunset bag


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent Sunset bag


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent medium Sunset bag with gold hardware


----------



## Litsa

Did the bag get redesigned? I saw there’s now a version with a detachable long strap and a top handle which I’m not loving.


----------



## parkzziwon

Litsa said:


> Did the bag get redesigned? I saw there’s now a version with a detachable long strap and a top handle which I’m not loving.



Looks like they released a New Medium with the detachable handle + long strap. Also, the strap is half chain, half leather. I like the concept of the new medium better because there's no divider (I really hate YSL creating the middle divider inside all of their bags) but I'm conflicted about the positioning of the handle (it's too narrow for my liking). Also, this one seems larger in length and height. 


For those who have the regular medium sunset, how do you like it? Especially those who have the croc, did you find that there's more wear & tear on the corners? I'm conflicted between the black croc medium (I like the fog but I don't think it'll match majority of my wardrobe) or the new medium in ivory. My main concerns are around weight (specifically when it's worn as a crossbody), wear & tear (all my bags are leather or caviar so I'm concerned about the croc having showing more wear easily), and accessibility (I hate annoying clasps).


----------



## Miss World

Jellycode said:


> Hello
> 
> Watch me play with my sunset medium here



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikay_777

Love! How much can you fit in there?


----------



## GazH

My wife has been wanting the black sunset croc for a long time so I’m going to get her it for Christmas. I really don’t know what hardware to get...at the moment she’s more into gold jewellery? There both nice, but she will have a preference. I’d like to surprise her as well so don’t want to ask. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 10ymonogram

GazH said:


> My wife has been wanting the black sunset croc for a long time so I’m going to get her it for Christmas. I really don’t know what hardware to get...at the moment she’s more into gold jewellery? There both nice, but she will have a preference. I’d like to surprise her as well so don’t want to ask. Any help would be appreciated.



so sweet of you toresearch Christmas gifts in September  black & gold is always a good idea. What kind of colors does she have in her current bag collection?


----------



## SunnyBx

Ordered this Sunset bag from Jomashop. Unfortunately, it didn’t come with the tassel so I’m returning it (they couldn’t offer a replacement bag or tassel). They offered $200 off for the missing tassel but I rather the “complete” bag like advertised. Hoping to catch it on sale again at a later date. 

I will be returning this to Jomashop if anyone doesn’t mind the missing tassel. It was on sale for $1,400 & change ...you can also use a coupon for a little more off.


----------



## Miss World

SunnyBx said:


> Ordered this Sunset bag from Jomashop. Unfortunately, it didn’t come with the tassel so I’m returning it (they couldn’t offer a replacement bag or tassel). They offered $200 off for the missing tassel but I rather the “complete” bag like advertised. Hoping to catch it on sale again at a later date.
> 
> I will be returning this to Jomashop if anyone doesn’t mind the missing tassel. It was on sale for $1,400 & change ...you can also use a coupon for a little more off.
> 
> View attachment 4877369


It's beautiful, such a shame it didn't come with the hanging toggle/tag. I hope you get a complete one soon!


----------



## oni2911

oh by tassel you mean the little tag attached to the chain?


----------



## Miss World

This is a new YSL Sunset Top Handle bag. It is medium size and comes with a top handle and removable strap. What do you guys think of the updated version?


----------



## Miss World

Article from bagaholic boy introducing the new Saint Laurent Sunset Top Handle bag









						Saint Laurent New Medium Sunset Satchel
					

IMAGE: SAINT LAURENT  Saint Laurent’s beloved Sunset is making a glorious return for Fall-Winter 2020, coming in a refreshed update with slight adjustments in terms of its silhouette and size, aptly coined the Sunset Satchel, so you won’t confuse it with the original version that’s simply known as




					bagaholicboy.com


----------



## ElectricBoots

I just got my Sunset medium (classic) in green croc today. I am sooooo in love. Size wise I think it is perfect for a dinner, night out, event. But I dont think of it as an every day all day bag. It is truly stunning. Classic and edgy!


----------



## Miss World

ElectricBoots said:


> I just got my Sunset medium (classic) in green croc today. I am sooooo in love. Size wise I think it is perfect for a dinner, night out, event. But I dont think of it as an every day all day bag. It is truly stunning. Classic and edgy!


Oh my gosh! That green colour against the brushed gold hardware is absolutely perfect and i love the croc embossed leather. Congratulations on a truly stunning bag!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Miss World said:


> Oh my gosh! That green colour against the brushed gold hardware is absolutely perfect and i love the croc embossed leather. Congratulations on a truly stunning bag!


Thank you!! Yes, everything was so perfect the hardware, the green, the croc. Its so beautiful! Now if only there was somewhere to wear it


----------



## Miss World

Pictures of the medium YSL Sunset bag black with gold hardware.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss World

The medium YSL Sunset bag in a white shade which might be Crema Soft or Blanc Vintage White (which are pretty much identical shades) with brushed gold hardware


----------



## Miss World

The medium YSL Sunset bag in Black Shiny Croc embossed leather with antique gold hardware.


----------



## cristina8888

Hello girls , I’ve just bought a medium sunset bag but I am not sure if this is the way it should look the logo with those black marks besides the screws . Thank you for your help in letting me know if yours is the same .


----------



## ElectricBoots

This is a close up on the hardware on my bag. My medium sunset is the crocodile with polished gold hardware. Is your hardware supposed to be antiqued or brushed? Maybe that is why there is the dark marks around the screws.


----------



## cristina8888

ElectricBoots said:


> This is a close up on the hardware on my bag. My medium sunset is the crocodile with polished gold hardware. Is your hardware supposed to be antiqued or brushed? Maybe that is why there is the dark marks around the screws.
> View attachment 4932364


Yes, i believe on the smooth leather is the antique gold so maybe that is why the logo looks different ....


----------



## Miss World

cristina8888 said:


> Hello girls , I’ve just bought a medium sunset bag but I am not sure if this is the way it should look the logo with those black marks besides the screws . Thank you for your help in letting me know if yours is the same .


Hi yes that is how it is supposed to look. The smooth black hardware has 'antique brushed gold hardware'. It's a lovely bag


----------



## emilytin11

Hi all, love seeing your ysl bags - I have just bought a sunset medium in cream from selfridges but the piping on the edge appears to be lifting? Not sure if this is normal and if it’s worth taking back to the concession, it is within 28 days of purchase still...


----------



## ElectricBoots

I would return for replacement. IMO for the price of the bag this imperfection is unacceptable.


----------



## emilytin11

ElectricBoots said:


> I would return for replacement. IMO for the price of the bag this imperfection is unacceptable.


you're right, thank you for being the logic that I'm ignoring in my mind!


----------



## ElectricBoots

emilytin11 said:


> you're right, thank you for being the logic that I'm ignoring in my mind!


I get it! Who wants to go out and about right now if you don't need to (or deal with online returns). But I would still do it so I could love the bag for years to come. It is so beautiful!


----------



## kt226

Miss World said:


> Mod shots of the black with silver hardware Saint Laurent Sunset Medium bag.



Literally DYING over all of these looks. Incredible cool girl style


----------



## baglover715

Hi everyone,

I recently bought a sunset as well and love it so much. However, one thing that bothers me a bit is the imprint of the Saint Laurent Paris word on the second compartment. The letters look a bit too thick and close to each other (first pic) vs. one I saw on Saint Laurent website (second pic). I got it off Jomashop. Should I be concerned about it?


----------



## ElectricBoots

baglover715 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently bought a sunset as well and love it so much. However, one thing that bothers me a bit is the imprint of the Saint Laurent Paris word on the second compartment. The letters look a bit too thick and close to each other (first pic) vs. one I saw on Saint Laurent website (second pic). I got it off Jomashop. Should I be concerned about it?


Here is a pic of the inside of my bag. I did purchase from YSL. The letters do seem a little different. I have never purchased from Jomashop but is it possible they sell legitimate YSL bags but ones that have slight imperfections?


----------



## ElectricBoots

The different leathers couls also make a difference. I hope someone with the black leather can offer a photo for comparison as well.


----------



## baglover715

ElectricBoots said:


> The different leathers couls also make a difference. I hope someone with the black leather can offer a photo for comparison as well.


Thank you for your insight. The letters look quite different. I looked at a smooth black leather one on YSL website and the letters look like yours. I've bought quite a lot of stuffs from Jomashop and have always been satisfied with my purchases. Luckily I'm still in the return window.


----------



## ElectricBoots

baglover715 said:


> Thank you for your insight. The letters look quite different. I looked at a smooth black leather one on YSL website and the letters look like yours. I've bought quite a lot of stuffs from Jomashop and have always been satisfied with my purchases. Luckily I'm still in the return window.


I am glad you can still return if you don't feel comfortable with it. The sunset bag is a beauty!


----------



## NicoleNY

ElectricBoots said:


> Here is a pic of the inside of my bag. I did purchase from YSL. The letters do seem a little different. I have never purchased from Jomashop but is it possible they sell legitimate YSL bags but ones that have slight imperfections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962259


For what it's worth, I got a shopper from Saks recently and ended up with 2 initially. The lettering was slightly different on both bags. The letters were spaced differently and ever so slightly bigger on one. I was thinking they might have been from different seasons. I certainly hope a fake didn't make it into Sak's inventory. But inspecting everything else closely there was minimal difference. Maybe the color was off by a hair. Maybe.

Just thought it would be helpful to share.


----------



## baglover715

NicoleNY said:


> For what it's worth, I got a shopper from Saks recently and ended up with 2 initially. The lettering was slightly different on both bags. The letters were spaced differently and ever so slightly bigger on one. I was thinking they might have been from different seasons. I certainly hope a fake didn't make it into Sak's inventory. But inspecting everything else closely there was minimal difference. Maybe the color was off by a hair. Maybe.
> 
> Just thought it would be helpful to share.


Thank you for the info. I have seen different variations on the stamp and also the back pocket (the one where the Saint Laurent label was on) so they might change things slightly between seasons. Everything about the bag told me it’s authentic, just that stamping on the second compartment makes me want to double check.


----------



## NicoleNY

baglover715 said:


> Thank you for the info. I have seen different variations on the stamp and also the back pocket (the one where the Saint Laurent label was on) so they might change things slightly between seasons. Everything about the bag told me it’s authentic, just that stamping on the second compartment makes me want to double check.



No problem. And for more info, I also realized the straps were slightly thicker and a hair wider on one of the bags. I wonder if they change specs between runs or if it's just about the materials they get on that round. I don't blame you for checking, I'm the same way!


----------



## baglover715

NicoleNY said:


> No problem. And for more info, I also realized the straps were slightly thicker and a hair wider on one of the bags. I wonder if they change specs between runs or if it's just about the materials they get on that round. I don't blame you for checking, I'm the same way!


Oh that’s interesting. I’ve only seen variations with the designs between seasons before but that’s good to know. I’m planning to go into the store to check it out myself and if I’m not convinced, I’ll send it back and get one off Saks (they’re running the gift cards promo again).


----------



## Elena S

Miss World said:


> The black on black Sunset bag


Omg, black on black Sunset looks so cool!  I’m having hard time choosing between gold and black hardware. Tried both and both look gorgeous!


----------



## Miss World

Elena S said:


> Omg, black on black Sunset looks so cool!  I’m having hard time choosing between gold and black hardware. Tried both and both look gorgeous!


Yes black hardware is extremely chic. I have the black bag with gold hardware and love it. It is not super shiny gold, but rather vintage brassy gold.


----------



## marontilla

ElectricBoots said:


> This is a close up on the hardware on my bag. My medium sunset is the crocodile with polished gold hardware. Is your hardware supposed to be antiqued or brushed? Maybe that is why there is the dark marks around the screws.
> View attachment 4932364



I am so torn between black croc and smooth leather! I do prefer the antique gold though - does the croc version only feature polished gold?


----------



## marontilla

Hi ladies! I've been researching YSL bags and lurking on this forum endlessly for the past month since I'm about to make my first purchase 

I'm stuck between the medium envelope and medium sunset - I love the structure of them and the exterior back pocket and strap versatility are key features for me. These are color options I'm debating:
Black envelope, GHW
Black croc sunset, GHW
Black smooth sunset, GHW

Does anyone have feedback on the differences in hardware between those designs? I prefer a more brushed/antique look and the envelope chain is a touch too shiny for my liking, but I haven't been able to check out the sunset in person yet. All the YouTube reviews state that the interior of the sunset is hard to work with too, do you guys also find that to be the case? 
I'm looking for a bag with a little bit of edginess that can transition from everyday to dressy while still being able to travel with it (I'm demanding a lot from it, I know haha). The Chanel Boy is my dream bag but I can't bring myself to swallow its price tag, so I'm looking for options within YSL. I don't carry much with me on a daily basis - phone, YSL zipper card case, fenty gloss, and key fob.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## ElectricBoots

marontilla said:


> Hi ladies! I've been researching YSL bags and lurking on this forum endlessly for the past month since I'm about to make my first purchase
> 
> I'm stuck between the medium envelope and medium sunset - I love the structure of them and the exterior back pocket and strap versatility are key features for me. These are color options I'm debating:
> Black envelope, GHW
> Black croc sunset, GHW
> Black smooth sunset, GHW
> 
> Does anyone have feedback on the differences in hardware between those designs? I prefer a more brushed/antique look and the envelope chain is a touch too shiny for my liking, but I haven't been able to check out the sunset in person yet. All the YouTube reviews state that the interior of the sunset is hard to work with too, do you guys also find that to be the case?
> I'm looking for a bag with a little bit of edginess that can transition from everyday to dressy while still being able to travel with it (I'm demanding a lot from it, I know haha). The Chanel Boy is my dream bag but I can't bring myself to swallow its price tag, so I'm looking for options within YSL. I don't carry much with me on a daily basis - phone, YSL zipper card case, fenty gloss, and key fob.
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?


I have seen the crocodile in the polished gold hardware, black hardware and silver hardware. However, I have never seen it with the antique hardware. 

I thought a long time about my sunset purchase and briefly thought about the envelope style but determined it was too small.
I really like my Sunset bag. I dont think it is difficult to use or get in and out of but I do not use it as an all day everyday on the go kind of bag. If you don't carry a lot with you though this might be fine. 

The moc croc is my absolutely favorite. I think it gives a more edgy look. Regardless the Sunset bag has a pretty timeless classic look to it so you will be happy with it for years.


----------



## marontilla

ElectricBoots said:


> I have seen the crocodile in the polished gold hardware, black hardware and silver hardware. However, I have never seen it with the antique hardware.
> 
> I thought a long time about my sunset purchase and briefly thought about the envelope style but determined it was too small.
> I really like my Sunset bag. I dont think it is difficult to use or get in and out of but I do not use it as an all day everyday on the go kind of bag. If you don't carry a lot with you though this might be fine.
> 
> The moc croc is my absolutely favorite. I think it gives a more edgy look. Regardless the Sunset bag has a pretty timeless classic look to it so you will be happy with it for years.


Thank you for the input! The moc croc definitely gives the sophisticated look more character. After all the research, I'm pretty set on the sunset now


----------



## ElectricBoots

marontilla said:


> Thank you for the input! The moc croc definitely gives the sophisticated look more character. After all the research, I'm pretty set on the sunset now


Be sure to post pics when you get it!


----------



## baglover715

NicoleNY said:


> No problem. And for more info, I also realized the straps were slightly thicker and a hair wider on one of the bags. I wonder if they change specs between runs or if it's just about the materials they get on that round. I don't blame you for checking, I'm the same way!


So I ordered a bag off a department store for a peace of mind and they both look identical, except for the stamping and the strap on one was a hair longer like you mentioned. One bag was made in Jan 2019 while the other one was Dec 2019 so may be they are cutting cost lol? Anyway now I have a new issue, I want to keep them both!

View attachment 4966317


----------



## Vera0901

I need your help! In Germany the sunset is on sale with 30% discount. I would go for the silver hardware. Should I choose black or dark grey? It makes me crazy


----------



## ElectricBoots

Vera0901 said:


> I need your help! In Germany the sunset is on sale with 30% discount. I would go for the silver hardware. Should I choose black or dark grey? It makes me crazy


Do you have alot of black bags? If so go with the grey. If not I would choose black. It is so classic.


----------



## Vera0901

ElectricBoots said:


> Do you have alot of black bags? If so go with the grey. If not I would choose black. It is so classic.


You‘re right. I have a LV Metis in black. Because of the similar size they could compete.
Thank you!


----------



## NicoleNY

baglover715 said:


> So I ordered a bag off a department store for a peace of mind and they both look identical, except for the stamping and the strap on one was a hair longer like you mentioned. One bag was made in Jan 2019 while the other one was Dec 2019 so may be they are cutting cost lol? Anyway now I have a new issue, I want to keep them both!
> 
> View attachment 4966317


Missed the picture. Are they different colors? I ended up keeping the one with the thinner straps because it was slightly more symmetrical. And the stamp was also a little bolder. I have seen bags where the measurements are significantly different, like one where the depth was 1/2 inch off. I'm glad I was able to compare on that one because the mistake would not have been in my favor. But now you can relax and enjoy at least one of them!


----------



## baglover715

NicoleNY said:


> Missed the picture. Are they different colors? I ended up keeping the one with the thinner straps because it was slightly more symmetrical. And the stamp was also a little bolder. I have seen bags where the measurements are significantly different, like one where the depth was 1/2 inch off. I'm glad I was able to compare on that one because the mistake would not have been in my favor. But now you can relax and enjoy at least one of them!


Totally! It’s funny how much spec variation they have for the same bag. One bag is a burgundy with GHW and the other is black with SHW. I ended up going with the black and then got another beige small envelope bag. I figured those two will be most versatile for my closet.


----------



## 5amlove

Does anyone know what are the various types of croc embossed leather YSL offers? I'm thinking of getting a sunset and kate, and realise that the sunset croc is really shiny, while I've came across some croc Kate bags which leathers look a bit more matte. I personally prefer a more matte black, I want a croc-embossed sunset in black with gold hardware but not sure if the 'matte finish' even exists 

Some ref pics:


----------



## marontilla

5amlove said:


> Does anyone know what are the various types of croc embossed leather YSL offers? I'm thinking of getting a sunset and kate, and realise that the sunset croc is really shiny, while I've came across some croc Kate bags which leathers look a bit more matte. I personally prefer a more matte black, I want a croc-embossed sunset in black with gold hardware but not sure if the 'matte finish' even exists
> 
> Some ref pics:


I believe it's just shiny leather for the sunset - I searched far and wide for a matte croc embossed as well, but no luck. I was also a bit apprehensive initially but the croc pattern dulls down the shine and makes it more approachable so it's not so loud. I find that it comes across more shiny in photos than real life.


----------



## marontilla

There's still quite a bit of room left even after all of my essentials. I'm in love!!!


----------



## Elena S

Joining the club with my early birthday present - medium Sunset  Got it from Matchesfashion using my 15% birthday coupon


Interesting that the card states year 2019 even though the bag reappeared on the website just recently. Anyway, it’s in impeccable condition and came with the chain and tassel wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Nifaaa

Hi all! Can anyone confirm where is the best place to get the medium Sunset in Smooth Leather from for an Australian? Hoping to get a good deal once I go to purchase the bag around end of April/early May.


----------



## Miss World

Nifaaa said:


> Hi all! Can anyone confirm where is the best place to get the medium Sunset in Smooth Leather from for an Australian? Hoping to get a good deal once I go to purchase the bag around end of April/early May.


It’s always best to get from the YSL stores or big department stores like David Jones. It is very rare that sunset bag goes on sale as it is their classic range and best seller. seasonal colours and prints go on sale sometimes. You can also try resellers or consignment stores but they might not come brand new or with all their accessories etc.


----------



## queen1010

Miss World said:


> YSL Sunset in Shiny Croc Embossed leather.


Is this the large or medium?


----------



## Miss World

queen1010 said:


> Is this the large or medium?


Looks like medium to me.


----------



## Antigone

I'm so inlove with this bag. I think this bag really embodies me and my personality. I have the grained with silver hardware with leather strap from 2017 and now I want the black with black hardware.


----------



## Antigone

I'm now thinking of getting the croc sunset! Does anyone have this bag (or any croc)? How's the wear and tear?


----------



## Antigone

angel4Love said:


> Here’s my beauty



Hi! How's the wear and tear?


----------



## ElectricBoots

I have the sunset in crocodile (I also have a YSL wristlet in croc) and it is very hard wearing. I am not careless with it but I am not gentle with it either. I really love the bag!


----------



## Antigone

ElectricBoots said:


> I have the sunset in crocodile (I also have a YSL wristlet in croc) and it is very hard wearing. I am not careless with it but I am not gentle with it either. I really love the bag!



Hi! How long have you had the bag? I'm really tempted to get if for my birthday!


----------



## ElectricBoots

I have only had it since November but I still adore it!!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Left) Burgundy smooth leather
Right) Green snakeskin flap, suede pocket, smooth leather everywhere else


----------



## tricialouisse

Miss World said:


> Burgundy red smooth leather YSL Sunset bag


I love this color! I bought mine just recently. I got the medium sunset bag in lipstick red. I’m so excited to use it.


----------



## tricialouisse

Btw, how’s the wear on tear? I purchased the medium size smooth leather in lipstick red. Just worried that it might get scratched easily cause I’ve read some reviews about it being easily scratched..


----------



## maveninthecorner

hi all! might seem like a weird question but do you know how often ysl updates the available colors for the sunset bag? I had saved this color (attached) on my Nordstrom wishlist a while ago and it’s sold out and I’m curious if ysl will ever bring it back!


----------



## beremy123

Looking into getting the sunset in black smooth leather but undecided on gold vs silver hardware! I typically gravitate more towards gold, but the aged gold hardware that YSL uses on this bag looks darker/bronze toned which gives off more vintage vibes. Imo it can look a bit too formal and dressy with the black, but I still think it looks very luxe. Silver hardware is more modern/edgy, and suitable for  casual outfits but can also be dressed up. But it doesn't make as much of a statement as the black/gold which is also more classic (my SA thought the silver hardware was a little boring lol). Which do you guys prefer??? I wear a mix of gold and silver jewelry, ideally want to use this bag day and night


----------



## LV_Lucy

beremy123 said:


> Looking into getting the sunset in black smooth leather but undecided on gold vs silver hardware! I typically gravitate more towards gold, but the aged gold hardware that YSL uses on this bag looks darker/bronze toned which gives off more vintage vibes. Imo it can look a bit too formal and dressy with the black, but I still think it looks very luxe. Silver hardware is more modern/edgy, and suitable for  casual outfits but can also be dressed up. But it doesn't make as much of a statement as the black/gold which is also more classic (my SA thought the silver hardware was a little boring lol). Which do you guys prefer??? I wear a mix of gold and silver jewelry, ideally want to use this bag day and night



I have the same dilemma right now! All my bags have gold hardware and I only wear gold jewelry.

I think that for the sunset though, I might choose silver to mix things up. I tried both versions on and I think I might find the shape of the sunset + the gold hardware a bit to formal for everyday use. The silver looked really cool and edgy.

I already have the Lou Camera bag in black with gold hardware and love it, but that bag itself looks less formal.


----------



## ziggybess

Hi, not sure if this is a sunset WOC or mini or are they the same thing. Does anyone know if this style comes in gold hardware? I'm looking to switch it up because i don't really use silver jewelleries.


----------



## cly_forever

beremy123 said:


> Looking into getting the sunset in black smooth leather but undecided on gold vs silver hardware! I typically gravitate more towards gold, but the aged gold hardware that YSL uses on this bag looks darker/bronze toned which gives off more vintage vibes. Imo it can look a bit too formal and dressy with the black, but I still think it looks very luxe. Silver hardware is more modern/edgy, and suitable for  casual outfits but can also be dressed up. But it doesn't make as much of a statement as the black/gold which is also more classic (my SA thought the silver hardware was a little boring lol). Which do you guys prefer??? I wear a mix of gold and silver jewelry, ideally want to use this bag day and night


OMG I am literally in the same dilemma, and I mix my jewelry as well - I don't care! 
However, I was contemplating on croc leather with silver or gold hardware instead. 
I believe I might choose the silver hardware since I already own a Chanel jumbo in GHW.

As for you, I think GHW works beautifully on the smooth leather.
It just looks so classy in GHW, but I am not sure if very casual/baggy attire can pull off the bag. 
Good luck!


----------



## CAcker01

My new medium sunset bag in curry


----------



## donut33

Hello, can someone comment on the smooth leather of the sunset bag? Does it scratch easily? Or is it more of a “durable” smooth leather   I want to purchase a sunset but worried if the leather will scratch easily


----------



## mrsljh1982

I’ve been looking at this bag vs the Kate vs the envelope in medium I’m only 5ft and worried it might be abit bulky.


----------



## Cab2407

Miss World said:


> The black on black Sunset bag


Omg I love this. How has the black hardware held up? Any chips?


----------



## foxgal

LV_Lucy said:


> I have the same dilemma right now! All my bags have gold hardware and I only wear gold jewelry.
> 
> I think that for the sunset though, I might choose silver to mix things up. I tried both versions on and I think I might find the shape of the sunset + the gold hardware a bit to formal for everyday use. The silver looked really cool and edgy.
> 
> I already have the Lou Camera bag in black with gold hardware and love it, but that bag itself looks less formal.



I think this is totally accurate. With the Sunset and its square silhouette, the gold with black just looks a bit too fancy for day (unless your day look is suits).


----------



## 5amlove

ziggybess said:


> Hi, not sure if this is a sunset WOC or mini or are they the same thing. Does anyone know if this style comes in gold hardware? I'm looking to switch it up because i don't really use silver jewelleries.
> 
> View attachment 5112409


Is this a white or beige? Either way the color looks great, am contemplating getting a croc version since they seem pretty hardy and stain resistant!


----------



## ElectricBoots

5amlove said:


> Is this a white or beige? Either way the color looks great, am contemplating getting a croc version since they seem pretty hardy and stain resistant!


I love my sunset in croc! It is so hard wearing. I never baby it hen I am out and about and it still looks new.


----------



## hellolucy211

Hi everyone,

Has anyone seen YSL have this kind of Croc pattern on the side? I only have seen Croc patterns have the circle patterns on the side of the bags like this one from fashionphile. Does YSL Croc pattern have the square pattern shown on the second photo?


----------



## ElectricBoots

My sunset bag in crocodile has the more circular pattern (purchased directly from saint laurent).


----------



## hellolucy211

Has anyone seen the square pattern?


----------



## 5amlove

Hi everyone, I’ve recently bought my first bag in Monaco from Saint Laurent - the sunset. I’ve used it for about 8-10 times since purchasing it less than a month ago.

i just flew back home and while inspecting the bag i realised a part of the glazing/edging on the corner has rubbed off most likely due to wear and tear. It’s pretty small but I’m sad because it’s a new bag and i feel it will only get worse with use. I stuffed the bag with underwear, wrapped it in a dress and handcarried it back home. I’ve been babying the bag a little so this little scuff is annoying me. Also noticed while first unboxing a white spot on the bottom accordion folds. It was small enough for me to accept it but now with the glazing scuff it’s making me feel like the quality isnt top notch.

any ladies with the sunset bag can chime in if this is normal? Read somewhere that Saint Laurent covers 2 year warranty on such issues but not sure if its true, or if its available for a bag purchased overseas.
Pretty bummed as I’m back in Asia now so I can’t go back to the store and I’m not sure if this is normal and I should just suck it up.


----------



## pursesandshoes

I


5amlove said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve recently bought my first bag in Monaco from Saint Laurent - the sunset. I’ve used it for about 8-10 times since purchasing it less than a month ago.
> 
> i just flew back home and while inspecting the bag i realised a part of the glazing/edging on the corner has rubbed off most likely due to wear and tear. It’s pretty small but I’m sad because it’s a new bag and i feel it will only get worse with use. I stuffed the bag with underwear, wrapped it in a dress and handcarried it back home. I’ve been babying the bag a little so this little scuff is annoying me. Also noticed while first unboxing a white spot on the bottom accordion folds. It was small enough for me to accept it but now with the glazing scuff it’s making me feel like the quality isnt top notch.
> 
> any ladies with the sunset bag can chime in if this is normal? Read somewhere that Saint Laurent covers 2 year warranty on such issues but not sure if its true, or if its available for a bag purchased overseas.
> Pretty bummed as I’m back in Asia now so I can’t go back to the store and I’m not sure if this is normal and I should just suck it up.
> 
> View attachment 5295085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295091


I have the same problem. I got the sunset last May 2021 in Dune and it's my favorite day to night bag but now the corners are starting to discolor and also scraped/scratched. I'm bringing my bag this week to the store so they can have a look and have it repaired for free. I forgot to ask how long the warranty is but I can ask and will keep you updated!


----------



## mockey999

I’m debating between the sunset in black croc w black hardware or the LV twist bag in black with silver hardware. I’d purchase the sunset new (I’m in Spain right now) and would likely buy the twist second hand- so would come out to around the same price. I just tried them both in the store and am equally excited about both. Votes??


----------



## ElectricBoots

mockey999 said:


> I’m debating between the sunset in black croc w black hardware or the LV twist bag in black with silver hardware. I’d purchase the sunset new (I’m in Spain right now) and would likely buy the twist second hand- so would come out to around the same price. I just tried them both in the store and am equally excited about both. Votes??
> 
> View attachment 5347084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347085


I would go with the sunset in croc. I think it has more character and is timeless.


----------



## tarheelap

hellolucy211 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anyone seen YSL have this kind of Croc pattern on the side? I only have seen Croc patterns have the circle patterns on the side of the bags like this one from fashionphile. Does YSL Croc pattern have the square pattern shown on the second photo?
> View attachment 5281666
> View attachment 5281667






This is my Kate purchased from the boutique.


----------



## mockey999

ElectricBoots said:


> I would go with the sunset in croc. I think it has more character and is timeless.



I got the sunset croc and now I think it’s my favorite bag in my collection!


----------



## lemonbeebalm

Hi all,

Anyone who have the sunset medium in smooth leather can tell me more about the wear and tear / scratches? I am still debating if I should just buy it now in smooth leather or wait and see if ysl will have sunset in grained/embossed leather in the future?


----------



## Jussy0406

TaHi said:


> View attachment 4505745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, this is my mini SUNSET CHAIN WALLET IN CROCODILE EMBOSSED SHINY LEATHER the color ist fog. I really love this bag. Becaus it is the mini one it is very small. But big enough for the most important things like my phone, creditcard, license, keys, lipstick....i love the shiny leather and the hardware.


Hi just wondering what size phone it fits?


----------



## hlh0904

Hi everyone!
At the end of this year I am purchasing a Saint Laurent Sunset from YSL Website. Have fallen in love with it. I want black croc with the gold hardware. The only issue is size. I have been torn between the Medium and the Large. The Large is Dimensions: 27 x 18 x 8 CM / 10.6 x 7 x 3.1 INCHES. The medium is  Dimensions: 22 x 16 x 8 CM / 8.6 x 6.2 x 3.1 inches. I have a brick wallet that I love to carry around and could not part with it. I think it would fit comfortable in the large along with my reading glasses. I have seen the medium discussed, but has anyone owned the large. I am 5 feet 8 inches so the large wouldn't be dwarfing me. 

Has anyone purchased the large? How do you feel about it? How does it wear? It is a smidge of a difference, but might give me the comfort room I need. Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## hlh0904

Also is the medium size heavy? That would take care of my question of buying a medium versus a large. Are there card slots inside, what does the inside look like? Is there room for a 8" x 4" x 1" wallet in the medium?


----------



## elle456

mockey999 said:


> I’m debating between the sunset in black croc w black hardware or the LV twist bag in black with silver hardware. I’d purchase the sunset new (I’m in Spain right now) and would likely buy the twist second hand- so would come out to around the same price. I just tried them both in the store and am equally excited about both. Votes??
> 
> View attachment 5347084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347085



The LV one fits a lot more! I had the twist and it even fit a water bottle in there. I also find it a lot more user friendly and lighter. I would go with LV.


----------



## Antigone

Is it too much to have two black sunset silver hardware bags? I have the grained leather from several years ago with the leather strap. I've been thinking about the croc sunset for a while now. Also thinking about the Givenchy mini Antigona and the re-nylon Prada backpack but realistically will only be getting one.


----------



## louis_mochi042

Hi all, I just purchased a Sunset medium on the preloved market and was wondering if it’s normal that the clochette is blank? Is it simply an older model? I’ve seen plenty of photos and reviews of the clochette having “Saint Laurent” on it so just wanted to clarify. Thanks I’m advance


----------



## minalala

Hi all.. this is my first time here to seek opinions on this bag if it is real python or embossed.

Does it look embossed or is it real python ? It is being advertised as real python by the website but I've been scouring through the Web and it seems like both real and embossed python can have the scales lift up effect.

Your help will be very much appreciated


----------



## Antigone

Does the gold hardware of the Sunset tarnish like the Kate?


----------



## Antigone

Got my black hardware smooth leather sunset today. I'm a bit underwhelmed. Is this bag sturdy?


----------



## Lover115

Antigone said:


> Does the gold hardware of the Sunset tarnish like the Kate?


I purchased in smooth leather and the gold hardware is the antique finish. I have YSLs in both antique & shiny gold finish and find that the antique does not have any issues with tarnishing or scratches, but the shiny gold does wear with scratch marks over time.


----------



## Antigone

Lover115 said:


> I purchased in smooth leather and the gold hardware is the antique finish. I have YSLs in both antique & shiny gold finish and find that the antique does not have any issues with tarnishing or scratches, but the shiny gold does wear with scratch marks over time.


How is the leather holding up? Wear and tear?


----------



## Lover115

Antigone said:


> How is the leather holding up? Wear and tear?


I also just got the sunset so I can’t speak on that just yet. What is underwhelming you with the bag?


----------



## Antigone

Lover115 said:


> I also just got the sunset so I can’t speak on that just yet. What is underwhelming you with the bag?


The leather quality.


----------



## blackleathergoldhw

I got my Sunset in 2017 and I still love her. I sold my Chanel and LV bags and I don’t see myself letting go of this one. I wouldn’t say it’s a bag for dressy looks (ie not really right for a wedding or black tie gala type of event), but yes for a more polished look (ie sleek blazer/tailored trousers). Great with just jeans & a tshirt too! I get so many compliments when I wear the bag out. To me, she’s a gorgeous shade of gray and is very hassle-free. Not that I throw my bags around, but I don’t feel the need to handle this bag super gingerly or always have the dustbag on it. Haha threw in the pumpkins for a silly end of fall shoutout.


----------

